# weight reduction



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, I just joined and I'm young so if i ask stupid questions be patient with me. My question for now is how can I readuce weight in my 94 sentra xe. Tell me everything that I could possibly do.

Thanx,
Truett


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

get carbon fiber everything! You could gut your interior, remove emissions crap on your engine, replace windows with Lexan, get some lightweight wheels, what's your goal here(besides reducing weight), acceleration, handling...?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Well without any additional engine mods these people got their car from 16.3 @ 84.0 mph
all the way to 1/4 Mile:14.3 @ 93.2 mph

Check http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=776885

Thats without any ADDITIONAL engine mods! Thats a 2 second increase! Good luck, I know it's not the same year ect but it's a similar idea! :thumbup:


----------



## sentaboy (Sep 6, 2003)

*100 lbs*

YOu will not find a differance in weight redution unless you take out at least 100lbs of shit. you can .25 secs for each 100 lbs you take off

v-man
91 sentra rollin' on 7 tweens


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

search the sr20 forums they have a huge weight reduction thread.


----------

